# Sebastian's miniature guitar thread !



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know if it's the right forum section, but i think it can fit in the art section 



Veneer + model paintis 












hopefully more to come ... to bad I didn't make pics of the earlier ones


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 25, 2010)

you're giving Mako a run for his money!!!!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 25, 2010)

gives a whole new meaning to "high A"...


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Feb 25, 2010)

lovely 
what is the tuning that you plan to use on those?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2010)

74n4LL0 said:


> lovely
> what is the tuning that you plan to use on those?



not decided yet... probably standard B and Drop A.. might go drop G also


----------



## Elysian (Feb 25, 2010)

I was hoping you bought a short scale kids guitar for some massive djents.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2010)

Elysian said:


> I was hoping you bought a short scale kids guitar for some massive djents.



nah
maybe someday


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 14, 2010)

Not even your miniature guitars have neck pickups!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 15, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Not even your miniature guitars have neck pickups!


that's my reputation right there


----------



## Abaddon (Mar 15, 2010)

Ha these are sweet. I really like the red one.  It just so happens that I too made a few mini guitars myself a few years back. The camera pics are horrible but you get the idea


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting work man ! yeah


----------



## CLONE (Aug 2, 2010)

...some bigger ones


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2010)

CLONE said:


> ...some bigger ones



You Rule man !  That is one of the most awesome things I have ever seen


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2010)

what exatly are you using for the inlays?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2010)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> what exatly are you using for the inlays?



its just paint 






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-and-group-buys/122671-custom-mini-guitars.html


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are the 2 mini's that Sebastian made for me 

Sorry for the shitty pics but its the best I can do right now XD


----------



## marky (Aug 11, 2010)

CLONE said:


> ...some bigger ones




You are GREAT!  I love them all.. Really!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 12, 2010)

CLONE said:


> ...some bigger ones




Why do I have this feeling that those are real guitars? 


Snazzy work man. Definitely interesting.


----------

